# passenger window regulator switchout



## a6di (Mar 26, 2011)

Would this work if i switch my rear passenger window regulator with the front passenger regulator? Because i would rather have front window working then back, plus dont have money to spend for new regulator at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*regulator swap*

No don't fit, and it's probaly just teh plastic guide that is cracked, new version is like $5. Easy fix, new version has a metal insert where teh cable locks onto. I replaced both fronts, windows work fine after new guide, the originals crack cause it to bind. Less work tha on my older Jetta, which always needed entire reg, reuse motor, Audi is actually simpler easy design to work on.


----------

